
Show HN: NotCRUD – Hacker News of India - paraschopra
http://notcrud.com/
======
trumbitta2
You may want to rethink the presence of that unreachable footer, given the
contemporary presence of infinite scrolling...

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, on our mind. Anyway footer doesn't have much.

------
adarsh_y
I remember reading about paraschopra and Wingify on HackerStreet India - an
India-centric HN rip-off that didn't work out though paraschopra was pretty
active in the early days. Nice to see a corp-backed initiative in this
direction. Hope this doesn't suffer the same fate.

Although !CRUD isn't another HN (despite the tagline), one reason why HN is so
amazing is its unintimidating design which serves the tired mind taking a
10-minute break well. !CRUD gives a less relaxing vibe IMHO.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for the feedback on design. We used NodeBB and threaded replies is
something on our agenda. HN design works really well right now because the new
content posted is much greater than the discussions that happen on home page.

On notCRUD, opposite is true. Right now we want to highlight each and every
discussion that happens because building a vibrant community takes time.

~~~
adarsh_y
Makes sense, which is why I clarified that notCRUD isn't HN. I'm just overtly
skeptical about engaging tech discussions in Indian forums, but this isn't a
skeptic's world anymore, so hopefully notCRUD will do well.

Good luck!

~~~
rudimk
Totally agree with you. Hopefully, that's something we'll manage to change
just yet :)

------
paraschopra
Hello everyone, Paras from notCRUD here. We're Wingify, the company behind
VWO.com. Created this forum to aggregate all interesting tech and product
thought and projects to emerge from India.

Being bootstrapped, we were sick of all the startup news in India being
dominated with funding and eCommerce. The real innovative stuff was being
drowned and not given enough attention. So our motive is to highlight all of
that. We'll also be producing original content. The first original post is
about Postman (a popular product from India). Take a look:
[http://originals.notcrud.com/2015/10/21/postman-fixing-
the-a...](http://originals.notcrud.com/2015/10/21/postman-fixing-the-api-
workflow/)

------
Tinyyy
The online users part of the site is pretty concerning, I wonder if they
intend to keep it there? I wouldn’t want to sign up to a site that broadcasts
when I am online…

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for the feedback. I agree that showing online users may not be a good
idea. We'll probably disable that soon. Feedback taken.

------
mring33621
Thank you!

After a quick look, already this post is very cool:
[http://notcrud.com/topic/220/show-nc-a-i-assisted-code-
gener...](http://notcrud.com/topic/220/show-nc-a-i-assisted-code-generation-
for-react-skip-boilerplates)

generates react native code from an image!

Watch the video!

------
YogeeKnows
If you don't mind sharing the details, What is the tech stack?

Also most of headlines are trimmed off. I have to click on the link just to
know what this post is about. Longer headlines should be displayed so people
can decide before clicking if they want to read it (There's always the tooltip
feature)

~~~
adarsh_y
You can check out the stack on BuiltWith:

[http://builtwith.com/notcrud.com](http://builtwith.com/notcrud.com)

------
smhx
I'm not able to see the full title of the posts (13" MBP Retina). It is cut
off half-way. As a front-page for a HN-style site, that's a serious usability
bug that you want to fix.

[http://imgur.com/DatjKpe](http://imgur.com/DatjKpe)

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks for the screenshot. We're still iterating on our design.

------
cubano
Nice work...a little busy for my tastes but that could be a cultural thing :)

An excellent showcase of your skills I think.

------
sotojuan
Cool idea, but the best part of HN (aside from the content) is how simple the
layout and design is. Yours is not complex nor does it perform badly, but I
don't get the same feeling.

I'd get rid of the infinite scrolling and the column with the "Subscribe"
message.

------
gnufied
I thought [http://hackerstreet.in/](http://hackerstreet.in/) was kinda already
Hackernews for Indian audience?

~~~
prateekdayal
hackerstreet has lost it's relevance and it's not really maintained anymore. I
plan to shut it down sometime soon.

------
dutchbrit
Looks good, I don't get why you called it !CRUD however.

~~~
saaadhu
From [http://thenextweb.com/in/2015/09/03/notcrud-is-a-hacker-
news...](http://thenextweb.com/in/2015/09/03/notcrud-is-a-hacker-news-
inspired-community-for-developers-in-india/)

PC: “CRUD refers to basic database functions — create, read, update and delete
— and in my mind, the acronym describes most poorly built products: a database
with a UI slapped on top of it, with no real user experience to speak of.

We want to showcase the best of Indian creativity and ingenuity in product
development. So we coined the name NotCRUD to describe quality custom-built
software and hardware that Indians are capable of building.”

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> showcase the best of Indian creativity and ingenuity in product development.

I genuinely don't understand above. You want to showcase the "best creativity"
by showing that you yourself describe as "the Hacker News of India". I think
you may have a different understanding of what creativity is than what I have.
Also, about this concept of "best of India" and such things, the line that
Peter Thiel loves to use comes to mind. The something of somewhere is the
nothing of nowhere.

~~~
chetanahuja
I think there's a place for an India, the location, specific well-maintained
tech discussion forum. The original hacker news may not be "officially"
specific to any place but in practice it's very clearly of and for silicon
valley first and foremost.

The valley bias on this HN is natural and organic. Simply because of the
location of most of it's audience. You can look at the trends of upvoting and
frontpage activity and clearly see how the Pacific timezone affects the
activity on this site. I expect an India focused forum to be most active
during Indian waking hours and that alone should make it a worthwhile thing to
exist.

------
general_failure
Like it! I wanted to read the footer of the page (to see what this is powered
by) but scrolling down loads more content.

(Pressing Esc+Page down simultaneously let me see it).

------
dhruvsachde
Calling it Hacker News of India, but I'm not able to find any Guildlines or
FAQs on your site.

------
rajcharaborti
It is extensively desi and useful. Coders of Indian SaaS companies are
bookmarking it.

------
krishnagoyal
There was hackerstreet.in

